# utilisatiçon en voiture de l'ipod!! c'est ici!



## roxypl29 (5 Janvier 2006)

daptateurs pour lecteur de cassettes
Si votre autoradio est équipé d'un lecteur de cassettes, l'adaptateur est l'outil idéal. Il suffit de l'insérer dans l'autoradio et de raccorder le câble à la prise casque de votre iPod. Simple, immédiat, facile. Et la musique ? Parfaite.

Pourquoi aurais-je besoin d'un adaptateur pour lecteur de cassettes :
J''ai un lecteur de cassettes.
Je recherche la solution la plus simple et la moins coûteuse

Eur 29,00
Sélectionnez
Kit cassette et cordon RCA Dr Bott pour iPod
En savoir plus >
Expédié sous: 24 h


Eur 24,95
Sélectionnez
Adaptateur pour lecteur de cassettes Monster iCarPlay
En savoir plus >
Expédié sous: 24 h


Supports de voiture
Réservez à iPod une place à vos côtés pendant que vous conduisez. Le support de voiture réglable protège iPod des inévitables secousses, virages et coups de frein, pour que vous l'ayez toujours à portée de main.

Pourquoi aurais-je besoin d'un support iPod :
Je recherche un moyen sûr et pratique de poser mon iPod pendant que je conduis
Je suis maniaque

Eur 19,95
Sélectionnez
Support iPod pour auto TuneDok de Belkin
En savoir plus >
Expédié sous: 24 h


Alimentation
L'autonomie de la batterie vous inquiète ? Tranquillisez-vous avec le chargeur de voiture iPod. Il se branche dans la prise d'allume-cigare de la voiture pour vous permettre d'écouter votre musique sans interruption. Il recharge aussi la batterie pour vous garantir qu'iPod est toujours prêt à servir.

Pourquoi aurais-je besoin d'un chargeur de voiture :
Je ne veux pas avoir à me soucier de l'autonomie de la batterie
Je fais de longs voyages en voiture


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Je vais te dire ouais ... C'est quoi la question ...? Voire l'intérêt ... :mouais:


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

Il peut pas acheter une BM, comme tout le monde


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2006)

Alors moi, je n'ai qu'un lecteur CD dans ma voiture (pas de lecteur de cassettes).
Je fais comment ? ça m'intéresse  

(Remarquez bien, pas pour tout de suite : je n'ai pas d'ipod non plus  )


----------



## rezba (6 Janvier 2006)

*utilisation en voiture de l'iPod, c'est ici.*


*Non, ce n'est pas ici*. C'est ailleurs. 
Tu te rends compte que le copier-coller dont tu nous gratifies est imbitable et inintéressant ?

Les accessoires pour iPod, on en parle depuis que l'iPod est né. Y'a même des forums entiers dédiés à ça.
Là, tu prends le contenu d'un site marchand (qui par ailleurs nous prend poour des neuneus), tu sélectionnes tout, tu fais un copier-coller sans intérêt pour nous, et tu le balances dans un fil à l'acceuil, sans plus de commentaires. Ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *utilisation en voiture de l'iPod, c'est ici.*
> 
> 
> *Non, ce n'est pas ici*. C'est ailleurs.
> ...



Dans tout forumeur, il y a un modérateur qui sommeille  
(surtout chez certains  )

Bon, sinon, il faudrait renommer le fil : "publicité rédactionnelle"


----------



## rezba (6 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans tout forumeur, il y a un modérateur qui sommeille
> (surtout chez certains  )
> 
> Bon, sinon, il faudrait renommer le fil : "publicité rédactionnelle"



L'avantage, c'est que j'ai encore les réflexes, mais que je peux m'abstenir de me modérer pour lacher les volées de bois.


----------



## bengilli (6 Janvier 2006)

énorme ce thread  y'avait longtemps que j'avais pas vu un beau spécimen de newb 

A moins qu'un habitué du Bar soit derrière tout ça encore :mouais:


----------



## naas (6 Janvier 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris (pas sûr hein :bebe:   ) "le monsieur" possède un ipod, une voiture et un radio cassette et ... nous transmet son savoir, j'ai bon là ? 

_(Et puis aussi il est maniaque mais veux pas dépenser du fric :mouais: )_
bon de toute façon il va finir au bar celui la 

par contre c'est quoi ce titre ?
"utilisatiçon en voiture de l'ipod!! c'est ici!" *utilisatçon* caramba !!!! la ulisizassion ma che mia machina


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Janvier 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> énorme ce thread  y'avait longtemps que j'avais pas vu un beau spécimen de newb
> 
> A moins qu'un habitué du Bar soit derrière tout ça encore :mouais:t



Envoyez tout çà au bar, on va fusionner ici


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

*Il serait également dommage *
de passer à côté de celui-ci


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

C'est beau la sincérité...
J'en suis tout chiffonné...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

*Je pense honnêtement*
qu'il faudrait honorer roxypl29 d'une tournée bien sentie de coudboulsSZzzz


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2006)

Naas, begilli et finn qui sortent de leur trou : c'est un tube, ce fil !  

(Pour le pur fils, j'en parle pas, il traîne un peu partout à la recherche d'une cannette abandonnée ou d'un sauciflar oublié )


----------



## rezba (6 Janvier 2006)

Je trouve qu'il y a peu de compassion par ici.
Regardez : 2 jours d'inscription, huit messages, cinq fils créés. Ça force le respect.

Et déja des ½uvres complètes :

utilisatiçon en voiture de l'ipo!! c'est ici! (je mets pas le lien, on est dedans)
si vous savez pas vraiment à quoi correspoond le nouveau ipod c'est ici
un blem et hop je vous aide pour n'importe quels ipod!!! y a qu'à demander
y en a qui disent....
logiciel de photo montage aide!!!!

On est manifestement en face d'un candidat à la modération pour iGénération, grand amateur de points d'exclamation et de copier-colller.

Ou alors, à un fake méchant.
Qui n'est pas encore intervenu dans le fil ? WebO, benjamin, amok....
WebO, pour dynamiser iGeneration ?
Benjamin, pour aiguiser notre capacité à aimer notre prochain comme nous mêmes ?
Amok, pour faire un bizutage du chaton par ricochet ?

Je ne sais plus, je suis out.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Rezba ? la méthode du rasoir... c'est sous le disque le rasoir


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Purée mais qu'est-ce qu'il dure ce bizutage !!! Vous en avez encore beaucoup des multi-pseudos comme ça ???


Sans déconner. Il est trop parfait. Je suis de l'avis du doute de Bengilli...

François ? Pascal ?

Faites chier merde !! C'EST QUI ???


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée mais qu'est-ce qu'il dure ce bizutage !!! Vous en avez encore beaucoup des multi-pseudos comme ça ???
> 
> 
> Sans déconner. Il est trop parfait. Je suis de l'avis du doute de Bengilli...
> ...



Si les modos sont même pas foutus de chasser l'IP...  
Faudrait trouver une adresse de site pour qu'ils puissent s'informer  

En tous cas, ce n'est pas moi : un pseudo m'a toujours suffi, on a déjà bien assez de trucs à retenir sans aller jongler avec des identités douteuses qui plus est.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi l'IP ? 

Commence à être technique ce bar... :mouais:


----------



## rezba (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée mais qu'est-ce qu'il dure ce bizutage !!! Vous en avez encore beaucoup des multi-pseudos comme ça ???
> 
> 
> Sans déconner. Il est trop parfait. Je suis de l'avis du doute de Bengilli...
> ...



C'est pas moi, mon petit loup, je te le jure. J'ai vraiment plein d'autres trucs à faire, et je n'ai jamais pensé à te bizuter. On bizute pas son capitaine.


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi l'IP ?



Demande à Sonny qu'il t'envoie la fig 1 par fax.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi, mon petit loup, je te le jure. J'ai vraiment plein d'autres trucs à faire, et je n'ai jamais pensé à te bizuter. On bizute pas son capitaine.


Ouais bon.. j'avoue quand même que je n'y ai pas pensé une seconde  

Par fax ? Hmmm... c'est moins risqué effectivement


----------



## naas (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi l'IP ?
> 
> Commence à être technique ce bar... :mouais:


va dans les forums privés le canard avec demandé des questions et le grand squale a fait une FAQ


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Et l'utilisation des voitures en iPod ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Et l'utilisation des voitures en iPod ?




Il nous faut un technicien ...vite :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Appelez Bob l'éponge ! Un technicien de surface, ça devrait le faire non ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Appelez Bob l'éponge ! Un technicien de surface, ça devrait le faire non ?



C'est fragile un Nano :mouais:


----------

